# Stripe - Updated



## JDiggity (Jun 27, 2013)

Well we have had a few chargebacks with stripe and they came back and canceled us.  We got reinstated, after explaining the case. 

This is the maxmind for the last chargeback.


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 27, 2013)

Everything matched except for it being 200 miles from the ip.

I didn't have the call function for under 20% though.


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 27, 2013)

What do you guys set yours at before maxmind flags for fraud.


----------



## WSWD (Jun 27, 2013)

That's the problem when you don't use a real merchant account.  They are WAY too quick at dropping people when you get chargebacks, simply because it's easier for them.  They really don't care if they lose you or not.

200 miles from the IP isn't bad.  Anything else that seemed strange with the order?


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 27, 2013)

*@WSWD* Actually everything matched up at the time of address, phone number, everything. It passed every test. Just didn't do the call test or it would have failed. As I called the phone number and it was the person whose name they had but it was a company credit card that needed a PO to be used. It was one of those you can't tell it is fake.


----------



## WSWD (Jun 27, 2013)

Not really much you can do about that then, unfortunately.  No amount of fraud checking is going to help with something like that.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 27, 2013)

We set maxmind way below 20%.


----------



## Pete M. (Jun 27, 2013)

*@* you might want to purchase this module for WHMCS and save yourself allot of trouble when it comes to chargebacks:

https://clients.no-half-pixels.com/whmcs-chargebacks


----------



## kaniini (Jun 29, 2013)

Pete M. said:


> *@* you might want to purchase this module for WHMCS and save yourself allot of trouble when it comes to chargebacks:
> 
> https://clients.no-half-pixels.com/whmcs-chargebacks


This actually looks very useful.  I might have to look into writing something similar for my own billing.


----------



## WSWD (Jun 29, 2013)

The module is great and all for fighting the chargeback, but like I said, the key to not getting dropped from the occassional chargeback is building a relationship with a decent merchant account provider...like your bank.  Unfortunately a lot of hosts can't do this because they aren't real companies. 

Our relationship with our bank, for example, is too important to them to lose us over some chargebacks.  They have our money and everything else, so they really want to keep us as clients.  Stripe, PayPal, 2CO, etc. just don't give a damn.  It is just easier for them to drop you than it is to deal with the chargebacks, fighting the chargebacks, dealing with the credit card companies, etc.  That all takes employee time and effort.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 29, 2013)

WSWD said:


> Unfortunately a lot of hosts can't do this because they aren't real companies.


*@**WSWD* there are two ways to look at this, kind of like a double edged sword:


your record with your payment processor is a key factor for them in determining if you are worth keeping around; previous volume of business and how much money they made from you versus how much they've spent on you is also important; you're a customer to them so for them it's trouble versus profit
everyone has to start from somewhere and using your bank as your payment processor isn't always the best idea; every payment processor likes fees, your bank might not be any better than any of the other merchant banks out there like BankCard for example who have fees for anything you can think of, and some things you can't


----------



## WSWD (Jun 29, 2013)

Marc M. said:


> your record with your payment processor is a key factor for them in determining if you are worth keeping around; previous volume of business and how much money they made from you versus how much they've spent on you is also important; you're a customer to them so for them it's trouble versus profit


True, but in my experience, PayPal, Stripe, etc. will drop people far quicker, regardless of your previous volume. They just simply dont want to deal with it.



Marc M. said:


> everyone has to start from somewhere and using your bank as your payment processor isn't always the best idea; every payment processor likes fees, your bank might not be any better than any of the other merchant banks out there like BankCard for example who have fees for anything you can think of, and some things you can't


That's the cost of running a real business. There are fees involved, and taxes, and costs associated with that. But like in anything business, you should shop around. If your bank is charging all sorts of fees, you should get a new one. I think that's pretty obvious. There isn't an online payment processor out there who can touch the rates we get, and lack of fees that our bank provides. AND they aren't going to drop us in the event of a couple chargebacks.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 2, 2013)

Pete M. said:


> *@* you might want to purchase this module for WHMCS and save yourself allot of trouble when it comes to chargebacks:
> 
> https://clients.no-half-pixels.com/whmcs-chargebacks


Nice find. Looks useful. Might look at it if chargebacks pick up.


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 2, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Nice find. Looks useful. Might look at it if chargebacks pick up.


*@**concerto49* after evaluating that module closely we have found a few bugs. I have since contacted the author and I'm waiting to hear back from him. Basically it doesn't work right (for us it doesn't work at all).


----------

